# 2007 MazdaSPEED 6 - IDMAX 10" Rear Deck IB



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I'm sharing my build of installing a IDMAX into the rear deck of my MazdaSPEED 6. Enjoy!

I am making the rack strong enough to support the IDMAX by spreading the load across the whole rear deck (as much as I can) and then mounting the sub on a rear deck with a 3/4" MDF glued to a 1/2" MDF. The sub will be mounted to the 3/4" MDF and a big enough hole to seat the sub up there.

The amp is a KS1000.1 and since its all i'm putting up for now so it fits with the stock location with the amp rack behind that plastic piece to make it firm. Used some RAAMAT and Damplifer and Luxury Liner Pro to fill in the gaps.

Simple Install...first time with my router and cutting holes...will try to add more pics as i go..

Had to get rid of that BOSE thing they called a sub...

The amp mounted to the amp rack (see below)...









The amp rack behind the rear seats.the cap is at the bottom









The sub rack drying after applying glue to sandwich the two pieces together









The sub rack loosely put on top of the IDMAX to check for fit









The sub rack loosely put on top of the IDMAX to check for fit (close up)









Shot of the deck without the board on there and the opening where the sub will shoot thru









Now to figure out if i want to carpet the MDF and such or just hit it with the rattle can to black it out and put it up there...

Suggestions?

Gotta put it all together and get it tuned then we'll be rockin'!


----------



## pnn23 (Jun 7, 2008)

Won't the carpet blend in with the rest of your trunk?


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

yeah it prob will, but its pretty far up there..the onlay way to see it is to look from below...only thing visible is gonna be the sub basket and magnet....but im deciding


----------



## pnn23 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ohhhh, I see 


I had the same thought about my amp rack (mounted below the trunk floor).

Decided to carpet it anyways.

But, you could always say screw it and paint first, then carpet if you want to later.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

yeah ima gonna to get some carpet...if i feel ambitious ill do it...if not ill rattle can it for now...


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

Almost there. You're gonna be one happy camper. 

Nice Upgrayedd.


----------



## lexxm6 (Jan 23, 2009)

Good idea!
My friend doing install like yours


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks! 

I hope to have the carpet today..get that all glued up then put the foam on and them bolt it all up!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

tuned in for this one.

im a sucker for idmax installs, especially ib


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

took a break to get some glue dry

Carpet WIP









Carpet Done!


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

ok enough with the teaser pics, install it already,

you've had over an hour to wrap and install this beast. lol

just joking, when you get it mounted and pictures posted i'm sure you will like the results.


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

Could you have fit a twelve with a spacer? Looks pretty close.

What are your comps?


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

glidn said:


> ok enough with the teaser pics, install it already,
> 
> you've had over an hour to wrap and install this beast. lol
> 
> just joking, when you get it mounted and pictures posted i'm sure you will like the results.


I'm going as fast as glue will dry :worried:



huckorris said:


> Could you have fit a twelve with a spacer? Looks pretty close.
> 
> What are your comps?



I didn't want to put a 12 because it's already hefty enough in my opinion...

I think the 12 can fit but i already had the 10" and didn't want to buy a new sub anytime soon.

At the moment, i'm only touching the subs the rest of the car is the same bose system stock....until i get the time and $$ (big point) i won't change anything else but the sub for now. :lipsrsealed:


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

IT'S DONE! 

I let the glue dry a bit and then I put it up... here are some pics:

The Luxury Liner Pro Side of the board to snug up the air gaps









Top shot of the deck before mounting









Bottom shot of the deck after mounting









Top shot of the deck after mounting









After it was all installed...minus the speaker wiring









Top view of sub mounted









Everything in and wired up!









Initial thoughts of a quick test...my bass is back haha...and playing deep notes shows me very quickly where i have other rattles in my car 

but i'll do some tuning later when i have more time and make it sound like it should ..but that's all for now!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lol sweet. 

i want to do the same thing to a buddys 2010 mazda 3 sedan. i dont know if he will let me. i have a blown 12" idmax downstairs i got of a guy im gonna send into ID and have it reconed, maybe i will convince him after i show him this thread lol.

good stuff, i hope you enjoy it. iB installs are the **** because they save so much room and are totally convenient.

im glad you carpeted it too. looks classy.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

req said:


> lol sweet.
> 
> i want to do the same thing to a buddys 2010 mazda 3 sedan. i dont know if he will let me. i have a blown 12" idmax downstairs i got of a guy im gonna send into ID and have it reconed, maybe i will convince him after i show him this thread lol.
> 
> ...


haha thanks, i'm glad i carpeted it too was just a little shy from it cuz i've never done ANY of this before but now the router and carpeting training wheels are off I can be nuts and do more stuff now WEEEE!

I would be interested in seeing what a 12" will do in a 3...DO IT!


----------



## dragger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice install, the carpet definitely looks better than rattle can paint. It just seems the magnet is sitting quite low in the trunk. Could you please measure the clearance to the trunk floor? I have a 2006 Mazdaspeed 6 myself and I'm wondering what to do with the weak bass of the Bose system. Do you think the 10" sub would fit the opening from the top with some cutting of the metal?
Do you think a single IDMAX10 is sufficient to complement the rest of the stock sound system? Or would you consider a 12" / dual 10" setup if money were not an issue?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Top view of sub mounted









[/QUOTE]

My only question, other than why the rear deck IB, is how close is the sub actually from the hole on this? It looks dangerously close and I would imagine it would be hitting a little. Of course you did say you tested it and I'm gathering you didn't hear any slapping with it. But with that metal there and it being close I would be concerned with that quite a bit. :worried:

Now, In my opinion, and I didn't see what kind of amp you're running for this and how large it is, but you could throw some MDF on top of the rear deck, with a hole in the middle for the sub, and put your amp up there. Carpet it with a grill for the sub, and a cover for the amp, and you'd have a pretty sick install there, with trunk space to boot!! Just a thought though.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

dragger said:


> Very nice install, the carpet definitely looks better than rattle can paint. It just seems the magnet is sitting quite low in the trunk. Could you please measure the clearance to the trunk floor? I have a 2006 Mazdaspeed 6 myself and I'm wondering what to do with the weak bass of the Bose system. Do you think the 10" sub would fit the opening from the top with some cutting of the metal?
> Do you think a single IDMAX10 is sufficient to complement the rest of the stock sound system? Or would you consider a 12" / dual 10" setup if money were not an issue?


I can get you a measurement tonight when i go back and clean the area...

The sub is kinda low but it's not bad...but if it doesn't get annoying I'll be okay. It really depends on what sub you're putting in there....i mean i'm sitting about maybe an inch from where it was before..cuttig it is a little iffy becuase after the hole is not smooth it's got bumps and valleys if you get back there you'll see...would be hard to mount it flush...ALSO, for me if i ever sold the car i would like to have it reversible...

i can tell you right now...i'm at 20 (HU volume) and where my gain is set (not that high) right now rattles the car like crazy.... -_- there is plenty more power to go and I haven't hit my xmax or come close yet. I was looking for good SQ so i prob won't be going too far with it...with a little more fine tuning i should be good.

A 12" would fit fine but if you use anything heavy like mine you're gonna have to make a solid support rear deck or you're gonna flex the crap outta that thing and or do damage to your car...same with 2 10" 

This member has an 06 speed 6 (part of my inspiration) and he put a 12" DLS in there, half the weight of mine but it goes up there very nicely. Some food for thought...it all matters what subs you use...
Chris' Mazdaspeed6 Stereo install log


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

scooter99 said:


> Top view of sub mounted


My only question, other than why the rear deck IB, is how close is the sub actually from the hole on this? It looks dangerously close and I would imagine it would be hitting a little. Of course you did say you tested it and I'm gathering you didn't hear any slapping with it. But with that metal there and it being close I would be concerned with that quite a bit. :worried:

Now, In my opinion, and I didn't see what kind of amp you're running for this and how large it is, but you could throw some MDF on top of the rear deck, with a hole in the middle for the sub, and put your amp up there. Carpet it with a grill for the sub, and a cover for the amp, and you'd have a pretty sick install there, with trunk space to boot!! Just a thought though. [/QUOTE]

The picture doesn't do the install justice...the sub is sitting a good 3/4" -1" (maybe more) below the metal because of the foam and the mdf the sub is mounted to the bottom of the first step. If it was close yeah i'd hear some bad noises and i would be re-evaluating the design but at the moment nothing.

I'm trying to understand what you are proposing...you are saying to throw MDF on TOP of my rear deck and mount my amp on top? I'd rather not leave anything on the rear deck. LA is not a place to leave nice things in plain sight, nor is Sacramento when i visit my parents. 

Then put my sub up there as well? Isn't that where my sub is already (or are you trying to say put it higher?) 

I'm a person who loves to keep things looking stock as much as I can so I'd like to avoid making things look modified.


----------



## dragger (Oct 5, 2009)

meelo said:


> I can get you a measurement tonight when i go back and clean the area...
> 
> The sub is kinda low but it's not bad...but if it doesn't get annoying I'll be okay. It really depends on what sub you're putting in there....i mean i'm sitting about maybe an inch from where it was before..cuttig it is a little iffy becuase after the hole is not smooth it's got bumps and valleys if you get back there you'll see...would be hard to mount it flush...ALSO, for me if i ever sold the car i would like to have it reversible...
> 
> ...


Thanks for info. I've seen the Chris' install, it really is an inspiring one  He just wrote that he expected more from that 12" sub, so that made me wonder what the best setup would be. It would be nice to hear your thoughts after eliminating rattles (where are they, by the way?)
Which Bose outputs did you use for amp input?
What did you use to deaden the rear deck? Did you isolate the openings to the side of the rear seat?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

meelo said:


> My only question, other than why the rear deck IB, is how close is the sub actually from the hole on this? It looks dangerously close and I would imagine it would be hitting a little. Of course you did say you tested it and I'm gathering you didn't hear any slapping with it. But with that metal there and it being close I would be concerned with that quite a bit. :worried:
> 
> Now, In my opinion, and I didn't see what kind of amp you're running for this and how large it is, but you could throw some MDF on top of the rear deck, with a hole in the middle for the sub, and put your amp up there. Carpet it with a grill for the sub, and a cover for the amp, and you'd have a pretty sick install there, with trunk space to boot!! Just a thought though.


The picture doesn't do the install justice...the sub is sitting a good 3/4" -1" (maybe more) below the metal because of the foam and the mdf the sub is mounted to the bottom of the first step. If it was close yeah i'd hear some bad noises and i would be re-evaluating the design but at the moment nothing.

I'm trying to understand what you are proposing...you are saying to throw MDF on TOP of my rear deck and mount my amp on top? I'd rather not leave anything on the rear deck. LA is not a place to leave nice things in plain sight, nor is Sacramento when i visit my parents. 

Then put my sub up there as well? Isn't that where my sub is already (or are you trying to say put it higher?) 

I'm a person who loves to keep things looking stock as much as I can so I'd like to avoid making things look modified.[/QUOTE]

Ok that's good, I was worried for you. I know pics can sometimes scew the actual depths of these installs. 

No I'm talking about leaving the sub where it is. I think that's a good place if it works for you. What I'm saying is, essentially build an amp rack in the rear deck to conserve more space. So you put mdf on the rear deck as a base. Essentially build walls around your amps, the height of the amp, then build a cover for it so it can breath and at the same time be hidden. In the center where I said about the sub was just use a mesh grill, you could even use an 8" since that's the hole size or at least I think that's what it is, and cover that for protection from the sub. So the sub hole is still there, and the air still moves, it's just covered with a removeable grill cover. 

I completely understand the LA thing, I would be skeptical as well, however I do live in Sacramento and I'm doing this, with my compoents (Alpine PXA-H701, Sirius Tuner, Alpine Sirius unit, Headrest Monitor Brain, etc.) now because my amps I recently bought (Audioson LRx4.1K and LRx 6.9) are too long. But it doesn't take much space and it can be stealthy as well, if you do it correctly. It was just at thought. 

Regardless, nice nice work and keep it up.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

dragger said:


> Thanks for info. I've seen the Chris' install, it really is an inspiring one  He just wrote that he expected more from that 12" sub, so that made me wonder what the best setup would be. It would be nice to hear your thoughts after eliminating rattles (where are they, by the way?)
> Which Bose outputs did you use for amp input?
> What did you use to deaden the rear deck? Did you isolate the openings to the side of the rear seat?


Well i only really rattled my door moldings when i played a bass test that went pretty low...most songs won't hit those freqs but you never know...the trunk was quiet (amazingly) and everything else seemed solid.

mostly the front doors at the moment. I matted the opening a little and i matted up the plastic thing that comes with the mazda as the blockage to the rear pass so I've made it hard for the air to get back there in general, should hold up good enough for now. 

As i mentioned before I'm a huge fan of being able to go backwards if needed so i don't want to make it so i can't go back.. I finished last night haven't really given it the full workup yet so i'll report back after some tuning and such


----------



## chutoyy (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks good.  can't wait to hear it in person....


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

chutoyy said:


> Looks good.  can't wait to hear it in person....


you'll get your chance prob thanksgiving


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

so did you spray foam and seal the trunk free of large leaks etc, or just make a board and screw it to the rear deck??


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Eiswritsat said:


> so did you spray foam and seal the trunk free of large leaks etc, or just make a board and screw it to the rear deck??


I made some efforts to seal some holes i haven't gone wild yet...trying to see what rattles and noises come out....

so far i haven't found much more to deal with the cabin and the trunk are pretty isolated so i'm happy at the moment


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

looking good milo. im loving the idq btw.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

heyduude888 said:


> looking good milo. im loving the idq btw.


good stuff glad to hear it worked out for ya...how'd the install go?

I demand pictures :laugh: hahah

btw thank you for funding this project


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

just a couple requested pics 

Daytime shot...looks a little better without using my ISO mode and flash









Measurment of how much room is left under the sub...









ON A SIDE NOTE...

I hate it when my door panels vibe and I can hear my music from the outside...since i'm gonna mat them... this may push my replacement of my door speakers sooner than later...

I'm thinking of using some Gothia 6.2 - 2-way system 6.5 for all 4 doors front and rear fill so 2 sets

OH!!! and a damn processor!!!!!

maybe make either an adjustable height tweeter shot at the rear sear or just straight out...gah hate myself 

with a KS300.4 powering them all...

thoughts?


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

I want the sub...nice job!


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

I now have a dilemma..

Future additions to this system (not set in stone but planned):

-Fronts: UP6i - DLS Ultimate 6.5" 2-Way Component System 
-Rears: 257 - DLS 5 x 7" 2-Way Speakers 
-Amp: KS300.4 - Arc Audio
-EQ: EQS - AudioControl (maybe...this or processor or both)
-Processor: DQL-8 - AudioControl (maybe...this or eq or both)

I'm not sure if I want to get both the EQ and the Processor...Anyone have suggestions on something better than those two combined or something that is equilvalent?

This is all planning nothing has been settled yet.....suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

how about the dqxs


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

ahhh i picked up a Audison Bit One.1 just need to get the rest of my parts one day and do the install....

the new list of toys is prob gonna be
KS300.4
Hertz HSK165 Fronts
Hertz ECX570 Rears

That should hold me over for a while...

slow and steady hahah..


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow very nice install. Deffinatly clean and simple. Are you going to add the second Arc amp in the back with the sub amp? Really want a trunk car back!!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

why not do all ID SUB, and Speakers?


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

orangelss said:


> Wow very nice install. Deffinatly clean and simple. Are you going to add the second Arc amp in the back with the sub amp? Really want a trunk car back!!


Thanks! The 2nd ARC whenever i get around to it will go side by side of the 1000.1 and they will both be moved up and standoffs will be placed under them to hide wires under the amps (cleaner!!!) hahahahah.

As for the interior speakers i actually havent decided yet...i'm waiting to hears them all and make a choice then....but $$$ is holding me back right now hahah just dreams!


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

Nicely done install.

I do have one question though. I've got a 10" IDMAX myself (not installed yet) for my s10. I plan on building a nice ported box for it this week. I noticed that you (and others) have done it IB style. Now, I know they make free air subs out there that don't need an enclosure, but is the IDMAX one of them? I modeled the IDMAX in WinISD with a 1234 cu ft enclosure (is this accurate?) and the response curve looked horrible. I'm assuming that you're actually getting some low's out of this setup so there must be something that I'm missing.

What makes the IDMAX so special that it can be ran in an IB setup?

Install looks great btw.


----------



## Dilfer (Dec 2, 2009)

Sweet stuff


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

B_Rich said:


> Nicely done install.
> 
> I do have one question though. I've got a 10" IDMAX myself (not installed yet) for my s10. I plan on building a nice ported box for it this week. I noticed that you (and others) have done it IB style. Now, I know they make free air subs out there that don't need an enclosure, but is the IDMAX one of them? I modeled the IDMAX in WinISD with a 1234 cu ft enclosure (is this accurate?) and the response curve looked horrible. I'm assuming that you're actually getting some low's out of this setup so there must be something that I'm missing.
> 
> ...


Well I can't claim to have used WinISD to spec out my install before doing so
but what i can understand is that on the ID datasheet itself it has specifications for IB as well as a curve for IB...and ported and what not..that's all I pretty much went on and talking to ID directly about how the proposed setup i had would work....

IDMAX 10" V.3 D2 Datasheet

Good Luck!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

You lose quite a bit of the punch when you run IB plus they must be installed in a sealed trunk like the rear deck. More power needed also.

the do sound good but I always liked 2 or more in this situation.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

DAT said:


> You lose quite a bit of the punch when you run IB plus they must be installed in a sealed trunk like the rear deck. More power needed also.
> 
> the do sound good but I always liked 2 or more in this situation.


Ahhh good point...True DAT (no pun intended )..you do need to run more power to get what you would get sealed or ported, as well as whatever you put in your trunk, junk, luggage, golf clubs, etc. will completely affect your curve....I'm actually happy with only 1 IDMAX because it puts out what my ears deem enough in terms of bass and in the end its what you like not anyone else because you're the one in it all day


----------



## Seth1784 (Dec 18, 2009)

hey saw you mentioned looking at processors (trying to figure out what to use anyways. i highly recommend the audison bitone, running that in my legacy. i've used the alpine h650 and the fosgate 360.2 and this was by far the best of the three. 

just thought it would be some food for thought for you. install is lookin pretty neat (i run a 12" max myself lol love those things)


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Seth1784 said:


> hey saw you mentioned looking at processors (trying to figure out what to use anyways. i highly recommend the audison bitone, running that in my legacy. i've used the alpine h650 and the fosgate 360.2 and this was by far the best of the three.
> 
> just thought it would be some food for thought for you. install is lookin pretty neat (i run a 12" max myself lol love those things)


ahahaha funny you should mention that...i picked up an audison bitone.1 haah it's sittting in my room...

I read that whole super long thread of all the problems and got a little worried but after reading that bitone.1 is fixed of that stuff i felt better...

I like the IDMAX 10" i just wish it wasn't so dang long sometimes...I love the sound it produces...just a little more shallow would be nice ahhahah....

ahhh but i still like it


----------



## Seth1784 (Dec 18, 2009)

very nice, the only issue i had was getting it to supply enough power to the remote turn on for the amps. the folks i got mine from added a little booster (blanking out on what it's called) now it runs like a champ. tuning with your laptop is a cake walk as well so it's all pretty nice. you'll enjoy it no doubt about it.

ditto on the max, it is pretty long but i guess that's what you get into when you want a sub that can handle a good bit of power lol.


----------



## amungal (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice job!


----------

